# How to make my outfit get wet



## jamjah (Oct 19, 2009)

I am going to tell a ghost story as a drowned person and during the story I would like to start to have water dripping down my costume, any suggestions?


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

What about getting a fill-able bladder and fixing it to a flexible plastic tube? You could sew the tubing to the inside of your clothes, and inconspicuously place the bladder in your hand while telling the tale. When you want your clothes to start getting wet, slowly squeeze the bladder. Or, place the bladder right behind you and slowly lean back on it so that it won't seem quite so suspicious that you are holding the bladder (which may be vital if you talk with your hands).


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Try Gloss Medium that can be got at Hobby Lobby. It's a bit pricey but a little goes a long way. I use if for a variety of things and you will find it in the acrylic art painting supplies. This would give you the wet sheen your looking for on the clothing. Maybe try dripping it down some fishing line hitting it with a heat gun, or drip down some acrylic material you would find around the jewlery making section I believe. I hadn't used any of that. But those techniques would be static not if your wanting actual dripping.

Did any of that make sense? It's late. LOL


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

You could try to get a hold of one of those "bleeding masks" that are sold and tear it apart to get the mechanism out of it. im not sure what it is as Ive never owned one but its just a possibility.


----------



## carole (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha, you may really scare those listeners.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Okay I'm more tired than I thought. I just read the original post again and didn't come close to suggesting what was asked for. LOL


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Use a Camelbak or something similar with a hose extension with the end plugged and holes poked in it wrapping around your body. Put a ball valve in the line at a location you can get to and at the appropriate time just open the valve.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

The refillable bladder idea sounds great. If you can, run a small line up the back of your neck and under your wig, or in your hair. That way, water can also drip down your face as you tell the story. Obviously, try to angle it so it does not run into your eyes, nose or mouth. But water dripping from your chin will be a cool effect for a drowned person.

Eric


----------



## Gothic Klown (Sep 29, 2009)

for our band performances we have a mechanism to where a thin straw feeds to our percussion drums so when u hit it it gives a droplet effect with the light shining on it
like a lot of bands do like mushroomhead
and constantly fills until the tank is empty
u could do something like that\
have a thin tube go up ur back into ur hair behind u and have someone behind u behind a curtain or etc...... feed water through constantly so the water never ends and adds to the suspense and creepiness


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

what about just having a bucket of water and several large (car wash) sponges? Between groups, soak the sponges in the water then tuck them into your costume (chest, arms, waistband of pants) then as you speak, you can just touch your self (not like that! , hug your body, ect and the water will leech out of your clothes. This would be a slower effect and the movements could be pretty natural.


----------

